# My first corpsed pumpkin.



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

I decided to make a pumpkin patch ground breaker b/c my haunt has a lot of pumpkin themes. Plus you don't see groundbreakers like that, usually it's zombies or skeletons. But anyway i bought a regular michael's funkin and used hauntcast's method of corpsing but instead of cotten balls i used left over spider web. I then covered it in latex , painted it black and then brushed on burnt umber brown and harvest orange paint. I put a led tealight in it to give it that added effect. I think the webbing works better to give it that stringy pumpkin gut look in some spots. Well let me know what ya think.. Oh and i wanted a longer stem so i used wire and tissue paper, covered that in latex and pain and wa la!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I like his expression


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Good idea!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Looks great!
I'd love one on top of my light post.
Good work!


----------



## Georgeb68 (Mar 26, 2013)

Very impressive!


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

That is a good looking prop.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Oooooo, niiiice!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Great Job! I like the stringy pumpkin gut tooo! Every time I carve a real pumpkin out there is always the strings left over.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

You got a winner there! Nice!


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks guys i wanted to share a vlog i made on it. Hope you all enjoy it.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The flickering light really brings this guy to life.

So do you just wrap the webbing around the funkin and then brush on the latex, or do you dip the webbing into the latex first and then apply it?


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

What a fabulous first attempt! Keep up the good work.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

That is great, now I think I need to try making one!


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

He looks great, nice job of the video also.


----------



## dudeamis (Oct 16, 2011)

very cool


----------



## Moondusted (Jul 11, 2013)

I love it!


----------



## blueikaos (Oct 18, 2011)

Love the texture of the webbing, definitely a good choice!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: This is a great technique and the texture effect you achieved is awesome. Looks just like pumpkin innards on the outside. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## kauldron (Oct 17, 2011)

I really like what you did with that. I have an extra Funkin and a bag of old spider webs in the basement. Time to take a trip to the craft store.


----------



## azscoob (Oct 6, 2010)

off to see if the carvable pumpkins are in yet at the craft stores!


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 28, 2012)

I love him, adore the stringiness from the webbing!


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 31, 2013)

So cool! Great job!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

I love corpsed pumpkins! Yours is very well done!


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I've been missing the good ol' haunt forum lately. I love coming back here and seeing the positive comments and seeing what everyone else is doing. So much talent on this forum. I am but a student admiring the masters!! HAHA


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

great job! very creepy!


----------

